# Videos verbrauchen mehr Leistung

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn ich mir früher Videos angeschaut habe, wurde der Processor mit 800Mhz getacktet.

Also ich benutze CPU Frequenz um den Processor sparend zu betreiben.

Schaue ich jetzt video wird er auf 2GHz getacktet.

Ich wüsste nicht, was ich geupdatet oder geändert hätte das dieses passiert.

Warum verbrauchen Videos auf einmal so viel Processor last?

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Wed Oct 19, 2011 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Du hattest wohl vorher per vdpau/va-api/... Videobeschleunigung der Grafikkarte aktiviert. Mit welchem Player spielst du zur Zeit deine Videos ab? Wie lauten die USE-Flags? Welche Grafikkarte verwendest du? Welche Grafiktreiber?

----------

## JoHo42

Ich habe das mit VLC und Xine Probiert.

Beide Player haben das gleiche Problem.

Ich benutze eine Radeon Grafikkarte.

Hier noch mein xorg.conf:

      #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>

        Option     "AccelDFS" "True"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>

        Option     "RenderAccel" "true"         # [<bool>]

       #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"          # <str>

        Option     "DRI" "TRUE"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

radeon == opensource, oder? Der kann keine GPU-Acceleration, da AMD die Specs für den UVD nicht rausrücken will (Angst wg. Patent(?)verletzungen).

Entweder mit hoher CPU-Auslastung leben oder fglrx nehmen.

----------

## JoHo42

radeon open source ist richtig.

fglrx gibt es nicht für meine Grafikkarte.

Ich habe auch den Treiber oder xorg nicht geupdatet.

Also das Problem seit ein paar Tagen auf. Habe wohl am Kernel gespielt.

Aber den habe ich heute wieder zurück gesetzt. Vielleicht ist was an den

Einstellungen der Grafikkarte.

Gruss JÖrg

----------

## Christian99

waren es denn unterschiedliche videos? mpeg2 videos brauchen halt nun mal weniger leistung zum dekodiern als mpeg4 codecs (xvid, divx, x264...)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich habe es mit verschiedenen Videos probiert.

Das ist immer das gleiche, der schaltet auf 2GHz.

Ich habe noch nie 2GHz gebraucht um Videos zu schauen.

Jetzt habe ich den Prozessor fest auf 800MHz gestellt, damit der Lüfter nicht

so schnell angeht. Da ist nämlich mein Problem, der macht mir dann zu viel krach.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich irgendwas geändert haben muss, damit das Problem auftritt.

Nur was, dass weiss ich Leider nicht.

Irgendwas hat den Rechner ausgebremst.

Vielleicht Profile wechsel von gnome auf desktop?

Evt. xorg.conf irgenwas falsch?

Kernel Treiber?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Treborius

ich tippe mal auf laptop, oder?

dort wird manchmal die grafikkarte über eine heatpipe mit dem

prozessor zusammen über einen lüfter gekühlt

hast du vielleicht den radeon treiber aktualisiert und es kommt daher?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das ist ein Laptop,

aber den Grafiktreiber habe ich nicht aktualisiert.

Mit dieser Version hat es vorher auch ohne hohe CPU auslastung gelaufen.

Gruss JÖrg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe die Lösung gefunden.

#START_OPTS="-g conservative"

START_OPTS="-g ondemand"

Ich muss bei den cpufrequ-utils den Schalter auf ondemand setzen und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

Oder gleich im kernel bei der Stelle mit den Gornernorn den default auf "ondemand" setzen, dann brauchts keine cpufrequtils mehr  :Smile: 

----------

